# Jaybird



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

This morning at a little past 7:00 EST John"Jaybird" Schott passed from this life.He was my best friend,Soul mate.hunting buddy.He touched so many lifes.
Jaybird better know as "Jay'" to everyone that knew him.Jay was one of the most honest down to earth people you would have the priviledge to know.He was a caring and generous person.
Jay had a passion for hunting with these coonhounds him and I kept.He seemed to have a personal mission in life to try and get everyone he met to be come a slingshot enthusist.
Another passion which alot of you did not know was he was as adept shooting his recurve bow instinctively which he and I had affectionately called "Billy baroo".Anyone that watched Caddy Shack will understand why.He won too many shoots with this bow and took so many deer I would be all day recounting them.Jay was probably one of greatest instinctive shooters any one could meet.He had no problem and loved helping people to improve their shooting skills.
As a lot of you on here know he was a very intelligent guy that would jump head first into every endeavor that he would attempt not being satisfied at only doing things half way right.
Jay was humble that he did not advertise his accomplishments.
At the National Slingshot Tournament with just his little piece of wood slingshot. He shot the first and only perfect 50 score in the over 30 years the tournament was held.
I am going to be lost without him.
As per his wishes he did not want a funeral only a memorial service which will be held in North Huntington,Pa at the James W. Shirley funeral home Thursday June 16 at 11:00 am.
Jay had a letter he wrote about his departure from this life when he discovered his terminal cancer diagnosis.He wanted me to post it which I will do as soon as I get the help I need to do the posting I had in mind for him.Thank you to everyone that wished him well.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

I have no words for your (and our) loss. Thank you for sharing 
Smoak and Prayers For you.

Mike


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm at a loss for words.. All I can offer is my condlences to you and pray that you have the strength to get through this..


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Please accept my condolences,prayers sent your way to help guide you through these tough times


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Patty,

My sincerest condolences. I was speaking to someone on the phone just a couple of days ago, and they were asking if I heard how Jay was doing. I told them I need to call him right away. I feel horrible for not taking the time to call the next morning.

God Speed Jay.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Patty,

Even with the few times I interacted with Jay, at last year's ECST, shared a meal and conversation there, and on the phone, I am grieved. He truly was a person, one could be drawn to and admire. I am glad you have already demonstrated that you will think of all the good. I am hopeful you will continue to remember and recount the good. May your days continue to be blessed. My heart is with you.

Ray


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you for taking a moment to share this with us. 
I attended this year's tournament and was very sad to hear of Jaybird's troubles.
He was a great asset to the sport and will be sorely missed, even by those like me who never got the chance to meet him.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear that,
Jay will be missed by many.
I believe GOD has a special place for woodsmen


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Touching story i never really spoke to the man but he sounded a very nice guy rip jay


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Patty, so sorry for your loss, Jay will be missed by all.
Philly


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

There's not much that can be said at a time like this, I'm sorry simply doesn't cover it, but even though I never met him I am truely sorry.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Patty,

I am very sorry for your loss. Please accept my condolences. He seemed to be a truly fine man, one that could be looked up to.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.... Praying for you and your family Patty. A great man and a great life to be remembered!


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

Patti,
I am very sorry for your loss. Please accept my condolences. I will think of Jay every time I shoot.
Jack Koehler


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Patty, I'm so very sorry for such a great loss to you and to Jay's family. He was a wonderful guy and he was my Bud. I will miss our talks and letters. I'm so very proud to have known him and will always have happy memories of him. God Bless, Gary


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry for your lost, I hope that Jonh is at great place and sure he is missing you too. I am sure that you are not alone, his essence is with you and his many acts of kidness would always stay with you and all the people he got to touch with his life. Saludos.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The slingshot community won't ever be the same without Jay.

He will be missed very much.


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Patti, Jay will ALWAYS be with us -forever in our hearts and constantly on our minds.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

It was nice to be able to correspond with Jaybird and see how he contributes to a community that he truly cared about. His presence will be missed.

Blessings,
Northerner


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

R.I.P


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

prayers to you and the family. now he can compete with the angels in a slingshot tourney.


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I lament that I never got to meet Jay but I am proud to walk in the shadow he cast on our beloved slingshot community. My heart and prayers go out to his family and Patty as we all celebrate the life and legacy he left behind.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is pic of Jay,


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I only talked to Jay a couple of times, but I know that he will missed a lot. I am very sorry for your loss. We will also miss Jay and his comments very much here. -- Tex-Shooter --


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

my prayers go out to family and friends. I will miss shooting my bow with him very much,and his words of wisdom.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice picture of Jay,
He was always there to help people and advise shooting skills.
Jay won two of my BB contests and refused to compete after that. He was a heck of a shot!
I was there when that picture was taken... (my truck)
Our condolences to Patty. 
Sure gonna miss him .


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice truck, BB.

A Ford Ranger with a tent on the bed?


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

cant believe he has past i had heard nothing but good things about jay im very sorry for the loss of a great man R.I.P JAY


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Words cannot fully express your loss or our condolences. Thank you for coming here to tell us the sad news and for keeping him alive in our memories.


----------

